# Kaufberatung Gaming Monitor 144 Hz + 24 Zoll



## Zinne89 (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Monitor und hätte dazu noch einige Fragen und hoffe auch auf eure Empfehlungen

- Gaming
- 144 Hz + 
- 24 Zoll
- G Sync
- Full HD oder WQHD ?
- Preisrahmen ca. 400-500€

Das wären mal so die Grundvoraussetzungen nun noch meine Fragen FHD Monitore haben in dem bereich meist 1ms Reaktionszeit die WQHD allerdings 4ms... ist dieser unterschied bemerkbar ?

Könnt Ihr mir Monitore empfehlen ?

Danke

Gruß
Zinne


----------



## claster17 (15. Juli 2018)

Zinne89 schrieb:


> Full HD oder WQHD?



Kommt auf deine restliche Hardware an.

Alienware 25 Gaming-Monitor: AW2518H  | Dell Deutschland
Der kostet direkt bei Dell derzeit deutlich weniger als anderswo.


----------



## Lok92 (16. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen, 
ob Full HD oder WQHD liegt wie mein Vorredner schon sagte an deiner Hardware. Man kann schon mit geringer Hardware Leistung Spaß haben auf WQHD wenn man die Options Regler bedienen kann, spaßiger wirds aber mit Kräftiger Hardware.

Da deine Wunschgröße bei 24 Zoll liegt, würde ich aber bei Full HD bleiben. Da WQHD auf 24 Zoll schon sehr naja nennen wirs mal scharf / klein aussieht. Wenn WQHD dann ab 27 Zoll bis 32 Zoll, würde ich sagen.

Abgesehn davon würde es bei deinem Budget mit WQHD und Gsync sowieso etwas knapp^^

Ich lege mich jetzt mal auf Full HD mit Gsync fest und werfe dir ein paar Monitore in den Raum:

ASUS ROG Swift PG248Q ab €'*'436,53 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Dell Alienware AW2518H ab €'*'438,44 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

AOC Agon AG251FG ab €'*'418,40 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich weiß leider nicht, wie relevant das Gsync bei dir ist. Wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss, wäre ein guter WQHD  / 144 Hz Monitor bei deinem Budget mehr als machbar. 

AOC Agon AG271QX ab €'*'444,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS MG278Q ab €'*'446,35 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

https://geizhals.de/benq-zowie-xl2730-9h-levlb-qbe-a1491748.html?hloc=de


Bzgl. deiner Frage, ich denke das es alles eine Sache der Wahrnehmung ist. Ich z.b würde diese Reaktionszeit Veränderungen nicht merken, erst wahrscheinlich wenn sie bei 20+ liegen würden.^^ Genauso bin ich kaum anfällig für Tearing, ich nehme sowas kaum wahr. 
Andere Menschen nehmen soetwas sehr wohl wahr und stören sich ziemlich daran. Liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters 

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. Juli 2018)

Ich muss meinen obligatorischen Einspruch einlegen, wenn zu günstige 6-Bit-Gurken empfohlen werden: Wenn schon WQHD und G-Sync, dann sollte man auch nicht am Panel selbst sparen und ein gutes mit nativen 8 Bit wählen, was meistens IPS oder VA ist. Acer Predator Z1 Z321QUbmiphzx, 31.5" (UM.JZ1EE.005)

Die Reaktionszeit (bzw. die Angabe im Datenblatt) kannst du ignorieren.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2018)

Der Acer liegt aber ein klein wenig über dem Budget.

@TE
Bis 500€ gibt es nicht so viel gutes, also entweder Budget erhöhen oder zB auf Gsync verzichten.


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2018)

Ich persönlich wüsste keinen Grund, warum man 2018 überhaupt noch über FHD nachdenkt. 
WQHD Aufwärts bitte. Gsync macht die Klötzchensuppe dann auch nicht hübscher


----------



## Zinne89 (17. Juli 2018)

Hey Leute,

erstmal herzlichen Dank!!!

Also der PC ist Potent genug neue Graka steht gerade auch im raum und wird wohl ne 1080TI oder noch auf die 1180 warten mal sehen.

Hmm also WQHD wäre schon schön xD

Wie findet ihr den ?

24" (60,96cm) AOC AGON AG241QG schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI - | Mindfactory.de


----------

